# 100 KW Portable Generator Modification



## ROCKDOG (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi guys. So . . . 

The guy has a 100 KW generator he bought at auction. The gguts of this thing look brand new. He put 4500 in maintenance after purchased. 

Anyway, The only output is a 3-phase 150A 600V Eaton breaker above a set of set screw lug terminals. 

The people who used to own it installed a 225A MBP on it with some big 2/0 (Aluminum??) SO cord that can stretch back to the lug terminals. Then there are lots of dongles coming off of the panel. 

So, the guy wants me to increase the size of the breaker on the generator output side to 225 and replace the leads from the ("generator compartment?") to the output breaker. The current leads do not look like they were factory installed. 

Inside the "generator compartment" the leads have crimp-on eyelets bolted down to the power source, then they pass through some CT's and then out to the output breaker. They are made of welding cable (they of course need to be very flexible). I don't know the size. They have heat shring where they pass through the CT's probably for vibration resistance.

So I need to increase their size. I'm thinking 4/0 copper welding cable. Anyone see any problem with that?

100 KW Genny, 100,000/(208*1.732)=277.58 Amperes Max

225/277.58=.81 percent. Should be ok.

Just hard to know the ampacity of welding cable for non welding use is all. 

Thoughts??


----------



## ROCKDOG (Sep 14, 2011)

*225 Panel*

PS,

The 225 Amp Main Breaker Panel is attached to the trailer on some strut, then has the weird 2/0 AL SO cord coiled, long enough to reach the lugs. I'm also thinking of replacing the SO cord with some Seal-Tite or Carflex with more 4/0 copper. 

Open to suggestions.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

DLO Train rated cable is what this gen-set requires:


General Cable Brand-Rex Polyrad XT is available with the following insulation ratings
60.600 kCMIL # 2 AWG Free Air Ampacity 214 (110 C)

&&&&&&&

http://www.electrowire.com/markets/transit/
*DLO Diesel Locomotive Cable*

"DLO is especially suited to supply power to traction motors of diesel-electric locomotives. It is also recommended as a portable cable for drilling rigs, on-shore or off-shore, railroad and transit car wiring, electric earth-moving equipment, in shipyard applications,* arc welder supply leads*,* power and control jumper cable*, telecom power supply and motor leads. The cable is suitable for use in wet or dry areas, conduits, ducts, troughs or trays, and where superior electrical properties are desired. The maximum continuous conductor temperature for normal operation is 90°C in wet or dry locations. DLO resists oils, acids, alkalines, heat, flame, and has abrasion resistance."


What you're taking to be "arc welder" supply leads figures to be DLO.


----------



## ROCKDOG (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok, Got it.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What would happen if Diesel Locomotive Cable were to be connected to a gas locomotive or a propane one? Would it just blow up?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There would be a 'craft dispute.'

The relevant business managers would have to have a confab.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

telsa said:


> There would be a 'craft dispute.'
> 
> The relevant business managers would have to have a confab.


Lol......and by the time they got done with all the politics, it most likely would blow up......


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Lets keep ths in one thread.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/100-kw-generator-modification-169930/


----------

